# (K) FREE PATTERN: Shoulder Cozy



## Palma Asd (Apr 26, 2018)

I was actually looking for the pattern of the green cozy (who isn't on Pinterest :sm07: :sm18: :sm09: ), but I haven't found it yet. :sm13:

But I did find this and it will probably work ... :sm17:

_tekst from website_----------------------------------------------------------------- 
The idea for a shoulder cozy is not an original one to me, but this design was my idea to come up with something simple and quick to knit up that would be functional and warm to wear. It seems that when we get a chill the key areas needing to be warmed are the shoulders and back and this simple garment does that for you while allowing you to still have hands free and nothing dangling in front of you. It can also be worn as a circle or loop scarf. The other advantage is that you can knit it out of so many yarns or combinations of yarns. I used 2 rather luxurious ones since they are here and beg to be tried but you could use many of the yarns currently in your stash or something that strikes your fancy due to colour or texture. Go ahead, have fun, and stay warm!

Sources: 
https://www.haveayarn.ca/patterns-by-have-a-yarn/shoulder-cozy and https://www.haveayarn.ca/patterns-by-have-a-yarn/shoulder-cozy-20


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Gosh, those are lovely!! Thanks for sharing. Michelle in Texas????


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

That looks sooo... much like the one by Churchmouse Yarns (on Ravelry) but yours has a beautiful flower. I have done the one by Churchmouse in both cashmere and kidsilk and they are very warm yet lightweight. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

That's a very nice cosy so I am bookmarking this pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I need to make one of these.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you for noticing and sharing this with the link. It looks like an easy knit which is what my attention span requires right now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing your beautiful ideas with us. Yours are lovely. ????????????


----------



## Palma Asd (Apr 26, 2018)

Look, I found another one (popped on my Pinterest page); there is an errata on the Plymouth Yarns website... :sm17:

And a note from one of the makers:
I've been looking for a style of shawl that will stay on the shoulders of the wearer. The nursing home we provide shawls to has requested something that wonÃ¢ÂÂt catch in wheelchair wheels and wonÃ¢ÂÂt fall off shoulders. This is the second pattern I've tried. We will be having the nursing home test the prototypes.

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/cldyskii/f926-shoulder-warmer

Source: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/f926-shoulder-warmer


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thx


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty and useful.


----------

